# Handicapped passenger!



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

Well, as if this weekend didn't already suck due to lack of fares, my last passenger was to a bar that is literally in my old neighborhood that I grew up in, and my mom still lives in. ( reference) so I pull up and the bar was and had been closed, and everyone I see in there is drinking, and cleaning. Then just 10 seconds before 3 mins (damn it) this drunk dude pops out with 2 .. 1/2 crutches. I can see he's drunk, but not in a puke way. He gets to my car and insists to get in the front and I didn't want him there, there is actually more room for him in the back. But he won't hear of it.

He gets in and starts mumbling crazy crap. Something to do with one of the ladies in the bar. He TELLS me he's going back in and DO NOT LEAVE! He's pounding on the glass door and they are ignoring him, and I don't blame them. He gets back in my car and jumps out again and screams DO NOT LEAVE. So you can tell people leave his crazy ass. Then he gets back in my car and demands that I hit my high beams and point my car at the front of the bar. I simply say no. He screams at me to ****ing put in the high beams he needs to talk to the lady. I say no. He says he can't leave until he talks to her, so I said to get out I'll cancel the ride and go get her. He says he has very little money and he can't call another Uber. I said well this ones leaving. He slams my door shut and says F you and I need to go to 7-11 on my way home. I said add it or I'm not going, I don't always do this but I'm about to throat punch this dude.

I'm purposely keeping my conversation to a minimum bc he's looking to fight. I'm only continuing this trip bc in his condition he'd be robbed or hurt near this club, and it's a 3 min ride. So I pull up to 7-11 and he calls me a dumb B-h, this isn't the right 7-11. I don't say a word, bc it was and the address is on my phone mounted where he can read it. He just sits there.. I finally say it's this one or no 7-11. He's mumbling crap, and gets out and screams DO NOT LEAVE ME. He goes into 7-11 and it's like he's shopping at Walmart he's grabbing so much shit. (but he's got no money) he's apparently *****ing bad about me in 7-11, bc a guy from a car next to me comes out and tells me. Then says, for a handicapped dude "he's a dick!" I smiled. The dude finally gets back in my car and says why do you hate handicap people, he's in constant pain, he's got 32 surgeries under his belt, blah.. blah.. blah... I say nothing. He's calling me all kinds of names and I'm still keeping quiet. We pull into his driveway and as he's getting out, he says you're a C-t and B--h and I'm rating you badly with everything I can. I said you do what you want. He stood by my car and did just that. He gave me a 1, and any service issue he could click on he did!!

I got so pissed off I called support and they took the report, unpair us, but I want all that bs off my account but of course they can't blah.. blah.. blah... I go on about how unfair the rating system is, and how dare you allow someone treat a driver like this etc.. of course they don't care... I may have to strictly to Lyft for awhile bc I can't stand this no support from this DB company. I'm so friggin mad I'll never fall asleep. Such an uncaring company. But, I will say this... I definitely remember where this man lives.

Ok now he's calling Uber. This isn't going to end well, I can feel it. SOB.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

it is okay, because you have dash cam video of the whole conversation, right?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Disgusted38 said:


> Well, as if this weekend didn't already suck due to lack of fares, my last passenger was to a bar that is literally in my old neighborhood that I grew up in, and my mom still lives in. ( reference) so I pull up and the bar was and had been closed, and everyone I see in there is drinking, and cleaning. Then just 10 seconds before 3 mins (damn it) this drunk dude pops out with 2 .. 1/2 crutches. I can see he's drunk, but not in a puke way. He gets to my car and insists to get in the front and I didn't want him there, there is actually more room for him in the back. But he won't hear of it. He gets in and starts mumbling crazy crap. Something to do with one of the ladies in the bar. He TELLS me he's going back in and DO NOT LEAVE! He's pounding on the glass door and they are ignoring him, and I don't blame them. He gets back in my car and jumps out again and screams DO NOT LEAVE. So you can tell people leave his crazy ass. Then he gets back in my car and demands that I hit my high beams and point my car at the front of the bar. I simply say no. He screams at me to @@@@ing put in the high beams he needs to talk to the lady. I say no. He says he can't leave until he talks to her, so I said to get out I'll cancel the ride and go get her. He says he has very little money and he can't call another Uber. I said well this ones leaving. He slams my door shut and says F you and I need to go to 7-11 on my way home. I said add it or I'm not going, I don't always do this but I'm about to throat punch this dude. I'm purposely keeping my conversation to a minimum bc he's looking to fight. I'm only continuing this trip bc in his condition he'd be robbed or hurt near this club, and it's a 3 min ride. So I pull up to 7-11 and he calls me a dumb B-h, this isn't the right 7-11. I don't say a word, bc it was and the address is on my phone mounted where he can read it. He just sits there.. I finally say it's this one or no 7-11. He's mumbling crap, and gets out and screams DO NOT LEAVE ME. He goes into 7-11 and it's like he's shopping at Walmart he's grabbing so much shit. (but he's got no money) he's apparently @@@@@ing bad about me in 7-11, bc a guy from a car next to me comes out and tells me. Then says, for a handicapped dude "he's a dick!" I smiled. The dude finally gets back in my car and says why do you hate handicap people, he's in constant pain, he's got 32 surgeries under his belt, blah.. blah.. blah... I say nothing. He's calling me all kinds of names and I'm still keeping quiet. We pull into his driveway and as he's getting out, he says you're a C-t and B--h and I'm rating you badly with everything I can. I said you do what you want. He stood by my car and did just that. He gave me a 1, and any service issue he could click on he did!! I got so pissed off I called support and they took the report, unpair us, but I want all that bs off my account but of course they can't blah.. blah.. blah... I go on about how unfair the rating system is, and how dare you allow someone treat a driver like this etc.. of course they don't care... I may have to strictly to Lyft for awhile bc I can't stand this no support from this DB company. I'm so friggin mad I'll never fall asleep. Such an uncaring company. But, I will say this... I definitely remember where this man lives.
> 
> Ok now he's calling Uber. This isn't going to end well, I can feel it. SOB.


First ten seconds, drive, cancel. For the safety, not behavior. You need to think of safety. Conflict is prelude to statistic.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

father of unicorns said:


> it is okay, because you have dash cam video of the whole conversation, right?


No.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Sorry you had to experience this. Uber doesn’t give a crap about drivers.

What royally pisses me off is how the bottom of the message, they comment they only take action if issues are repeat or serious. And I NEVER did anything to warrant it. 

They deactivated me without any prior warnings or suspension. They took the pax word and didn’t even care to hear mine.

I ****ing loathe Uber. They are a vicious company!!!


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Disgusted38 said:


> Well, as if this weekend didn't already suck due to lack of fares, my last passenger was to a bar that is literally in my old neighborhood that I grew up in, and my mom still lives in. ( reference) so I pull up and the bar was and had been closed, and everyone I see in there is drinking, and cleaning. Then just 10 seconds before 3 mins (damn it) this drunk dude pops out with 2 .. 1/2 crutches. I can see he's drunk, but not in a puke way. He gets to my car and insists to get in the front and I didn't want him there, there is actually more room for him in the back. But he won't hear of it. He gets in and starts mumbling crazy crap. Something to do with one of the ladies in the bar. He TELLS me he's going back in and DO NOT LEAVE! He's pounding on the glass door and they are ignoring him, and I don't blame them. He gets back in my car and jumps out again and screams DO NOT LEAVE. So you can tell people leave his crazy ass. Then he gets back in my car and demands that I hit my high beams and point my car at the front of the bar. I simply say no. He screams at me to @@@@ing put in the high beams he needs to talk to the lady. I say no. He says he can't leave until he talks to her, so I said to get out I'll cancel the ride and go get her. He says he has very little money and he can't call another Uber. I said well this ones leaving. He slams my door shut and says F you and I need to go to 7-11 on my way home. I said add it or I'm not going, I don't always do this but I'm about to throat punch this dude. I'm purposely keeping my conversation to a minimum bc he's looking to fight. I'm only continuing this trip bc in his condition he'd be robbed or hurt near this club, and it's a 3 min ride. So I pull up to 7-11 and he calls me a dumb B-h, this isn't the right 7-11. I don't say a word, bc it was and the address is on my phone mounted where he can read it. He just sits there.. I finally say it's this one or no 7-11. He's mumbling crap, and gets out and screams DO NOT LEAVE ME. He goes into 7-11 and it's like he's shopping at Walmart he's grabbing so much shit. (but he's got no money) he's apparently @@@@@ing bad about me in 7-11, bc a guy from a car next to me comes out and tells me. Then says, for a handicapped dude "he's a dick!" I smiled. The dude finally gets back in my car and says why do you hate handicap people, he's in constant pain, he's got 32 surgeries under his belt, blah.. blah.. blah... I say nothing. He's calling me all kinds of names and I'm still keeping quiet. We pull into his driveway and as he's getting out, he says you're a C-t and B--h and I'm rating you badly with everything I can. I said you do what you want. He stood by my car and did just that. He gave me a 1, and any service issue he could click on he did!! I got so pissed off I called support and they took the report, unpair us, but I want all that bs off my account but of course they can't blah.. blah.. blah... I go on about how unfair the rating system is, and how dare you allow someone treat a driver like this etc.. of course they don't care... I may have to strictly to Lyft for awhile bc I can't stand this no support from this DB company. I'm so friggin mad I'll never fall asleep. Such an uncaring company. But, I will say this... I definitely remember where this man lives.
> 
> Ok now he's calling Uber. This isn't going to end well, I can feel it. SOB.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

What I hate about Uber is that they just don't think realistically or loyally. Who do you trust - a driver with a clean background check and driving record, or a random drunk pax at night with no check on them whatsoever?

They act like it's within reason that a driver has just decided to go off the deep end all of a sudden, without provocation or cause. Then they have the gall to be all "well we understand that you may possibly have your own version of events... " Like cut the shit already. Anyone else would just throw this pax' story out of the window.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I can’t believe you didn’t drive away the first time he got off of your car at the bar.
And I can’t believe you didn’t drive away the second time he got off of the car at the bar after calling you names.
And I can’t believe you didn’t drive away when he got off at the 7-11 after calling you names.

I ALWAYS side with the victim (you) But you were a pretty stupid victim.

You kinda wanted to have a bad ride...


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Disgusted38 said:


> Something to do with one of the ladies in the bar. He TELLS me he's going back in and DO NOT LEAVE!


That's the signal to leave.
3 minutes ride is what, $3? Definitely not worth it.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> What I hate about Uber is that they just don't think realistically or loyally. Who do you trust - a driver with a clean background check and driving record, or a random drunk pax at night with no check on them whatsoever?
> 
> They act like it's within reason that a driver has just decided to go off the deep end all of a sudden, without provocation or cause. Then they have the gall to be all "well we understand that you may possibly have your own version of events... " Like cut the shit already. Anyone else would just throw this pax' story out of the window.


Past time to throw Uber under the bus. Dallas is DELIGHTED to have their new HQ btw. Developers, politicians or someone else is getting rich off of this DB company. Also another "agreement" this morning where we have to sign away our rights to keep driving


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Disgusted38 said:


> Well, as if this weekend didn't already suck due to lack of fares, my last passenger was to a bar that is literally in my old neighborhood that I grew up in, and my mom still lives in. ( reference) so I pull up and the bar was and had been closed, and everyone I see in there is drinking, and cleaning. Then just 10 seconds before 3 mins (damn it) this drunk dude pops out with 2 .. 1/2 crutches. I can see he's drunk, but not in a puke way. He gets to my car and insists to get in the front and I didn't want him there, there is actually more room for him in the back. But he won't hear of it. He gets in and starts mumbling crazy crap. Something to do with one of the ladies in the bar. He TELLS me he's going back in and DO NOT LEAVE! He's pounding on the glass door and they are ignoring him, and I don't blame them. He gets back in my car and jumps out again and screams DO NOT LEAVE. So you can tell people leave his crazy ass. Then he gets back in my car and demands that I hit my high beams and point my car at the front of the bar. I simply say no. He screams at me to @@@@ing put in the high beams he needs to talk to the lady. I say no. He says he can't leave until he talks to her, so I said to get out I'll cancel the ride and go get her. He says he has very little money and he can't call another Uber. I said well this ones leaving. He slams my door shut and says F you and I need to go to 7-11 on my way home. I said add it or I'm not going, I don't always do this but I'm about to throat punch this dude. I'm purposely keeping my conversation to a minimum bc he's looking to fight. I'm only continuing this trip bc in his condition he'd be robbed or hurt near this club, and it's a 3 min ride. So I pull up to 7-11 and he calls me a dumb B-h, this isn't the right 7-11. I don't say a word, bc it was and the address is on my phone mounted where he can read it. He just sits there.. I finally say it's this one or no 7-11. He's mumbling crap, and gets out and screams DO NOT LEAVE ME. He goes into 7-11 and it's like he's shopping at Walmart he's grabbing so much shit. (but he's got no money) he's apparently @@@@@ing bad about me in 7-11, bc a guy from a car next to me comes out and tells me. Then says, for a handicapped dude "he's a dick!" I smiled. The dude finally gets back in my car and says why do you hate handicap people, he's in constant pain, he's got 32 surgeries under his belt, blah.. blah.. blah... I say nothing. He's calling me all kinds of names and I'm still keeping quiet. We pull into his driveway and as he's getting out, he says you're a C-t and B--h and I'm rating you badly with everything I can. I said you do what you want. He stood by my car and did just that. He gave me a 1, and any service issue he could click on he did!! I got so pissed off I called support and they took the report, unpair us, but I want all that bs off my account but of course they can't blah.. blah.. blah... I go on about how unfair the rating system is, and how dare you allow someone treat a driver like this etc.. of course they don't care... I may have to strictly to Lyft for awhile bc I can't stand this no support from this DB company. I'm so friggin mad I'll never fall asleep. Such an uncaring company. But, I will say this... I definitely remember where this man lives.
> 
> Ok now he's calling Uber. This isn't going to end well, I can feel it. SOB.


never argue with a drunk. I woulda said yea yea bla bla agreeing with them. But as soon as he got back out. Im gone. Simple as that. There was no good outcome of the trip from the start. Handicap or not. Has zero to do with it at a bar.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

This scenario expemplifies how this gig is not worth doing. I don't know who is worse, the company or the pax? There is no reason, ever, you should have to put up with this $hit in your own car. Uber has made this the new norm for pax behavior and it's disgusting.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

DiceyDan said:


> This scenario expemplifies how this gig is not worth doing. I don't know who is worse, the company or the pax? There is no reason, ever, you should have to put up with this $hit in your own car. Uber has made this the new norm for pax behavior and it's disgusting.


No they dont, its about you, the DRIVERS choice. Not any companies. He did the wrong thing and stayed without even starting the ride. Now got the reprecussion. I have left about 20-30 pax without collecting my whole $3.75. Its simply NOT worth it sometimes.

i will say it again here. "Some pax are better off on the curb, or need to use a bus or train" Not me!

@Pax Collector ^^^^ ❤


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

WindyCityAnt said:


> No they dont, its about you, the DRIVERS choice. Not any companies. He did the wrong thing and stayed without even starting the ride. Now got the reprecussion. I have left about 20-30 pax without collecting my whole $3.75. Its simply NOT worth it sometimes.
> 
> i will say it again here. "Some pax are better off on the curb, or need to use a bus or train" Not me!
> 
> @Pax Collector ^^^^ ❤


It sounds like lately, leaving a pax behind could lead to deactivation. The pax can lie about anything, reporting to Uber (the company), which makes it the companies fault.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I feel for you that you had to go through this BUT you had SOOOOO many chances to get away. I don't care if it's Mother Theresa, once you exhibit irrational, confrontational behavior, if you are out of the car, I'm gone! You could be in a wheel chair with a huskie service dog to pull you and I'll still take my chances and ditch on you. Not having a dashcam doesn't help either.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

You should have given him a colonoscopy with one of his crutches


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

"DO NOT LEAVE" translates to "LEAVE".


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

This ia where @Pax Collector was so good. He never shed a tear, never had but honest responses. Wether you liked it or not. He had NO BS rule. That man made a living for a long time with rideshare. Got a CDL and moved on. So smart.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

This whole thing played out like an abusive husband and wife relationship.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> You should have given him a colonoscopy with one of his crutches


And then gave him a good hair washing in the toilet!


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

Chorch said:


> I can't believe you didn't drive away the first time he got off of your car at the bar.
> And I can't believe you didn't drive away the second time he got off of the car at the bar after calling you names.
> And I can't believe you didn't drive away when he got off at the 7-11 after calling you names.
> 
> ...


This is a HORRIBLE response. How dare you say this? You weren't there and this dude was verbally abusive, but I looked at the bigger picture of kicking this handicapped dude out of my car and where he'd have been left he would have been robbed, attacked or worse and I was having no liability in that. What he did to me sucked, and sucked bad, but I'm not being responsible for him getting attacked. Who would have protected me then? Thank you so much for the kindness you're showing me, NOT.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

That guy sounds to me like he deserved to be left where he could be beat up and robbed.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Illini said:


> "DO NOT LEAVE" translates to "LEAVE".


In most circumstances, you could leave his obnoxo [donkey]. The problem is that he is handicapped, so he gets a pass. All that he has to do is tell Uber that Original Poster was discriminating against him because he is handicapped and it is De-activation Station for Original Poster.

One of the major problems with laws that protect protected classes is that they go too far the other way.

Uber tells the people who handle complaints of this nature specifically that if there is a question of the rider's word against the driver's, they must resolve it in favour of the rider. This driver was stuck in a no-win situation. A dashboard camera might have been of some help, but, often both Uber and Lyft will refuse to look at it.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

He is lucky he only got a warning! Ask @Invisible &#128542;&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

Disgusted38 said:


> This is a HORRIBLE response. How dare you say this? You weren't there and this dude was verbally abusive, but I looked at the bigger picture of kicking this handicapped dude out of my car and where he'd have been left he would have been robbed, attacked or worse and I was having no liability in that. What he did to me sucked, and sucked bad, but I'm not being responsible for him getting attacked. Who would have protected me then? Thank you so much for the kindness you're showing me, NOT.


You sir are too nice and trusting. Cant blame anyone but you in this. This is not the job for you. You will end up dead.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Disgusted38 said:


> This is a HORRIBLE response. How dare you say this? You weren't there and this dude was verbally abusive, but I looked at the bigger picture of kicking this handicapped dude out of my car and where he'd have been left he would have been robbed, attacked or worse and I was having no liability in that. What he did to me sucked, and sucked bad, but I'm not being responsible for him getting attacked. Who would have protected me then? Thank you so much for the kindness you're showing me


Handicap man can claim discrimination. It's a tough call, as others stated. You survived without being injured or killed by this whackadoodle, so that's good.

U/L need to do something about the lack of respect pax have towards drivers and our personal vehicles. We shouldn't even be put in these situations.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Disgusted38 said:


> I looked at the bigger picture
> I was having no liability in that. I'm not being responsible for him getting attacked. Who would have protected me then?


^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^

Original Poster was in a no-win situation. Had he evicted the abusive rider, odds are that he would have suffered consequences far worse than putting up with this person who thought that the world owed him something because he is handicapped. You run across people like this all the time. In this business, far too often you must suck it up, bend over, and take the dry reaming.



Trafficat said:


> That guy sounds to me like he deserved to be left where he could be beat up and robbed.


More than a few people would agree with you. I would agree with you. Unfortunately for Original Poster, Uber and Lyft are not among those who would agree with you.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Don't swim in pools said:


> You sir deserve what you got. This is not the job for you. You will end up dead.


If a pax wants retaliation, even if you do nothing wrong, they will retaliate and make false accusations.

I learned my lesson the hard way. And I didn't verbally abuse the pax as she did to me. Sometimes there is no answer.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Handicap man right can claim discrimination.
> 
> U/L need to do something about the lack of respect pax have towards drivers and our personal vehicles. We shouldn't even be put in these situations.


Stay in this business long enough and you will run across more than a few like this. There are these people out there who think that this Big, Bad Old World owes them something because they are handicapped. They select you to pay at least a portion of that imagined debt. You will get stuck paying it, even though the "debt" is not yours.

The law is very generous with our time and well being. This is one reason why often, when asked "what is The Law?: I will reply "the means by which the weak establish a tyranny over the strong".



Invisible said:


> Sometimes there is no answer.


^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^

You are just stuck. It happens in this business. If I am driving the Uber/Lyft car that day, I face consequences from those companies. If i am driving the cab that day, I face regulatory consequences. Just as is the case with Uber and Lyft, the adjudicatory bodies favour the complainant, especially when he is handicapped. It is a kangaroo court for the driver.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Disgusted38 said:


> Well, as if this weekend didn't already suck due to lack of fares, my last passenger was to a bar that is literally in my old neighborhood that I grew up in, and my mom still lives in. ( reference) so I pull up and the bar was and had been closed, and everyone I see in there is drinking, and cleaning. Then just 10 seconds before 3 mins (damn it) this drunk dude pops out with 2 .. 1/2 crutches. I can see he's drunk, but not in a puke way. He gets to my car and insists to get in the front and I didn't want him there, there is actually more room for him in the back. But he won't hear of it. He gets in and starts mumbling crazy crap. Something to do with one of the ladies in the bar. He TELLS me he's going back in and DO NOT LEAVE! He's pounding on the glass door and they are ignoring him, and I don't blame them. He gets back in my car and jumps out again and screams DO NOT LEAVE. So you can tell people leave his crazy ass. Then he gets back in my car and demands that I hit my high beams and point my car at the front of the bar. I simply say no. He screams at me to @@@@ing put in the high beams he needs to talk to the lady. I say no. He says he can't leave until he talks to her, so I said to get out I'll cancel the ride and go get her. He says he has very little money and he can't call another Uber. I said well this ones leaving. He slams my door shut and says F you and I need to go to 7-11 on my way home. I said add it or I'm not going, I don't always do this but I'm about to throat punch this dude. I'm purposely keeping my conversation to a minimum bc he's looking to fight. I'm only continuing this trip bc in his condition he'd be robbed or hurt near this club, and it's a 3 min ride. So I pull up to 7-11 and he calls me a dumb B-h, this isn't the right 7-11. I don't say a word, bc it was and the address is on my phone mounted where he can read it. He just sits there.. I finally say it's this one or no 7-11. He's mumbling crap, and gets out and screams DO NOT LEAVE ME. He goes into 7-11 and it's like he's shopping at Walmart he's grabbing so much shit. (but he's got no money) he's apparently @@@@@ing bad about me in 7-11, bc a guy from a car next to me comes out and tells me. Then says, for a handicapped dude "he's a dick!" I smiled. The dude finally gets back in my car and says why do you hate handicap people, he's in constant pain, he's got 32 surgeries under his belt, blah.. blah.. blah... I say nothing. He's calling me all kinds of names and I'm still keeping quiet. We pull into his driveway and as he's getting out, he says you're a C-t and B--h and I'm rating you badly with everything I can. I said you do what you want. He stood by my car and did just that. He gave me a 1, and any service issue he could click on he did!! I got so pissed off I called support and they took the report, unpair us, but I want all that bs off my account but of course they can't blah.. blah.. blah... I go on about how unfair the rating system is, and how dare you allow someone treat a driver like this etc.. of course they don't care... I may have to strictly to Lyft for awhile bc I can't stand this no support from this DB company. I'm so friggin mad I'll never fall asleep. Such an uncaring company. But, I will say this... I definitely remember where this man lives.
> 
> Ok now he's calling Uber. This isn't going to end well, I can feel it. SOB.


Hate to be the bearer of bad news but, you deserve what you got. As soon as he came out it should've been a cancel & definitely wasn't worth it for a 3 min ride.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

DrivingUberPax said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news but, you deserve what you got. As soon as he came out it should've been a cancel & definitely wasn't worth it for a 3 min ride.


I know the laws in my state and had I kicked him out, and something happened to him real or imagined by him, I'd have been on the hook for this Legally. I had no choice. I had to suck it up. Everything is just black and white like you almighty guys on here seem to think. So many "experts" hiding behind screens here. I may have gotten a unfair rating, but I didn't wake up in prison or answering to the police for leaving or kicking out this mad at the world handicapped dude. And each time he left my car, he left stuff in my car. I've spoken to the authorities in my area, and yes, I could have been liable or at very least in big trouble if I had thrown his stuff out and left him. The proof would have been in the app. So to you almighty people on here, learn your laws, and stop judging people for their actions and reactions to difficult situations that we are sometimes put in. This was a loose-loose situation for me. I'll recover my ratings, but I'd have not have been so lucky if I had abandoned him.

Done.



Trafficat said:


> That guy sounds to me like he deserved to be left where he could be beat up and robbed.


Maybe so, but not taking the risk of it being on me. He will get what he deserves.



amazinghl said:


> That's the signal to leave.
> 3 minutes ride is what, $3? Definitely not worth it.


It's not that simple.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Disgusted38 said:


> I know the laws in my state and had I kicked him out, and something happened to him real or imagined by him, I'd have been on the hook for this Legally. I had no choice. I had to suck it up. Everything is just black and white like you almighty guys on here seem to think. So many "experts" hiding behind screens here. I may have gotten a unfair rating, but I didn't wake up in prison or answering to the police for leaving or kicking out this mad at the world handicapped dude. And each time he left my car, he left stuff in my car. I've spoken to the authorities in my area, and yes, I could have been liable or at very least in big trouble if I had thrown his stuff out and left him. The proof would have been in the app. So to you almighty people on here, learn your laws, and stop judging people for their actions and reactions to difficult situations that we are sometimes put in. This was a loose-loose situation for me. I'll recover my ratings, but I'd have not have been so lucky if I had abandoned him.
> 
> Done.
> 
> ...


You are wrong. Who tells you who NOT to pick up? If you think Uber or Lyft decides this. Well good luck to you. Gonna wait for another deactivated driver complaint out here. Nothing else is new here.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Disgusted38 said:


> Well, as if this weekend didn't already suck due to lack of fares, my last passenger was to a bar that is literally in my old neighborhood that I grew up in, and my mom still lives in. ( reference) so I pull up and the bar was and had been closed, and everyone I see in there is drinking, and cleaning. Then just 10 seconds before 3 mins (damn it) this drunk dude pops out with 2 .. 1/2 crutches. I can see he's drunk, but not in a puke way. He gets to my car and insists to get in the front and I didn't want him there, there is actually more room for him in the back. But he won't hear of it. He gets in and starts mumbling crazy crap. Something to do with one of the ladies in the bar. He TELLS me he's going back in and DO NOT LEAVE! He's pounding on the glass door and they are ignoring him, and I don't blame them. He gets back in my car and jumps out again and screams DO NOT LEAVE. So you can tell people leave his crazy ass. Then he gets back in my car and demands that I hit my high beams and point my car at the front of the bar. I simply say no. He screams at me to @@@@ing put in the high beams he needs to talk to the lady. I say no. He says he can't leave until he talks to her, so I said to get out I'll cancel the ride and go get her. He says he has very little money and he can't call another Uber. I said well this ones leaving. He slams my door shut and says F you and I need to go to 7-11 on my way home. I said add it or I'm not going, I don't always do this but I'm about to throat punch this dude. I'm purposely keeping my conversation to a minimum bc he's looking to fight. I'm only continuing this trip bc in his condition he'd be robbed or hurt near this club, and it's a 3 min ride. So I pull up to 7-11 and he calls me a dumb B-h, this isn't the right 7-11. I don't say a word, bc it was and the address is on my phone mounted where he can read it. He just sits there.. I finally say it's this one or no 7-11. He's mumbling crap, and gets out and screams DO NOT LEAVE ME. He goes into 7-11 and it's like he's shopping at Walmart he's grabbing so much shit. (but he's got no money) he's apparently @@@@@ing bad about me in 7-11, bc a guy from a car next to me comes out and tells me. Then says, for a handicapped dude "he's a dick!" I smiled. The dude finally gets back in my car and says why do you hate handicap people, he's in constant pain, he's got 32 surgeries under his belt, blah.. blah.. blah... I say nothing. He's calling me all kinds of names and I'm still keeping quiet. We pull into his driveway and as he's getting out, he says you're a C-t and B--h and I'm rating you badly with everything I can. I said you do what you want. He stood by my car and did just that. He gave me a 1, and any service issue he could click on he did!! I got so pissed off I called support and they took the report, unpair us, but I want all that bs off my account but of course they can't blah.. blah.. blah... I go on about how unfair the rating system is, and how dare you allow someone treat a driver like this etc.. of course they don't care... I may have to strictly to Lyft for awhile bc I can't stand this no support from this DB company. I'm so friggin mad I'll never fall asleep. Such an uncaring company. But, I will say this... I definitely remember where this man lives.
> 
> Ok now he's calling Uber. This isn't going to end well, I can feel it. SOB.


Crazy checks came out recently. Taxis get those kinds each month. Glad they give out debit cards now!


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> You are wrong. Who tells you who NOT to pick up? If you think Uber or Lyft decides this. Well good luck to you. Gonna wait for another deactivated driver complaint out here. Nothing else is new here.


You missed the point.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Disgusted38 said:


> I know the laws in my state and had I kicked him out, and something happened to him real or imagined by him, I'd have been on the hook for this Legally. I had no choice.


A law that says you have to take every jackass if you're a rideshare driver or you'll be liable for their safety. I think you should talk to a lawyer to help interpret this law you speak. I would love to see this law in writing too if you don't mind posting it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cut said:


> A law that says you have to take every jackass if you're a rideshare driver or you'll be liable for their safety. I would love to see this law in writing too if you don't mind posting it.


The problem is far less often what the law reads and far too often how it is applied.

The real rub here is that no one would believe Original Poster. Everyone would believe the customer. Problem number two is that people feel that no matter what the customer does, it would not justify any action by Original Poster. The customer always gets a pass.

Compare it to this. I have little doubt that more than one poster to this site was an older brother or sister. This applies more frequently to an older brother, but, older sisters do not always escape it. As a said older brother, no doubt you had a bratty little brother or sister who got away with tormenting you. If you took matters i nto your own hands, your parents disciplined you and added the words "You're bigger than he is.".................."He doesn't know any better."............................"You should be able to take that". If you complained to your parents that he was tormenting you, you got the same responses. In short, your bratty little brother could do what he wanted with no consequences. You could suffer his torments or your parent's retribution. All that you saw was that it was a double standard.

This applies here. These "protected classes" can do what they will to you and because you are a "BLEEPING Ableist" (or substitute appropriate non-protected class designation), you are supposed to be able to suffer it for whatever reason,. This, of course, is Beta Sigma, but, the law, especially the way in which it is applied, does not see it that way.

Original Poster was stuck. It was a fight that he could not win.

I can tell all sorts of stories similar to this from my experience.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

how i would of handled the situation. Pull up see its a bar. Drive off cancel the ride . move on.
That was your first mistake .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Passenger explodes and goes crazy multiple times, you are quiet and then he takes the time to report you.

Doesn't sound right.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Passenger explodes and goes crazy multiple times, you are quiet and then he takes the time to report you.
> 
> Doesn't sound right.


The pax doesn't sound rational. He could have mental illness or on drugs. And some pax just love to report for a free ride.

In the OP's first post, he notes the pax asked him when he got in the car at one of the stops, Why do you hate handicap people? Yet while the OP didn't say anything,

This pax is probably used to claiming discrimination when someone does something he doesn't like.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Let me help you out of the car ahole...lol


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

To heck with being deactivated, you ran the risk of being assaulted.

At the first red flag, ditch the pax. It doesn’t matter if he cannot fend for himself, you have zero obligation to provide service to someone who is making threats and creating an unsafe environment. You are a minimum wage driver with zero special training. You don’t have any obligation to continue providing care for the pax.

Perhaps you would feel more empowered to protect yourself if you had a dual dashcam for evidence? It may not help with Uber/Lyft, but if you really were truly in a legal pinch you’d have the ammo you needed to defend yourself in a court.

No state, even CA, would require you to drive an unruly pax.

I’d rather boot the pax from the car and deal with the aftermath later than run the risk of the pax assaulting me or grabbing the wheel and causing an accident while I’m driving.

Uber / Lyft swear up and down that we are independent contractors. At the end of the day they are not looking out for you. The only person looking out for you, is YOU. No one will give you a gold star for making sure the pax gets home safe. It’s much more important that YOU get home safe.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

*Get a dash cam*. You were nice, but at the 7-11 when he exited and said the things he did (and all the prior), end ride and move on. I would have left after he got out the 1st time, certainly the 2nd time, or at 7-11. Report as "Passenger made you feel unsafe". Save the dash cam, more then enough if required for court (or the police) should it be needed. 7-11 is a safe spot to leave him if you were worried about his safety.

This is a prime example of why all drivers should have a dash cam.

Curious where you picked him up in VA Beach?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Disgusted38 said:


> Well, as if this weekend didn't already suck due to lack of fares, my last passenger was to a bar that is literally in my old neighborhood that I grew up in, and my mom still lives in. ( reference) so I pull up and the bar was and had been closed, and everyone I see in there is drinking, and cleaning. Then just 10 seconds before 3 mins (damn it) this drunk dude pops out with 2 .. 1/2 crutches. I can see he's drunk, but not in a puke way. He gets to my car and insists to get in the front and I didn't want him there, there is actually more room for him in the back. But he won't hear of it.
> 
> He gets in and starts mumbling crazy crap. Something to do with one of the ladies in the bar. He TELLS me he's going back in and DO NOT LEAVE! He's pounding on the glass door and they are ignoring him, and I don't blame them. He gets back in my car and jumps out again and screams DO NOT LEAVE. So you can tell people leave his crazy ass. Then he gets back in my car and demands that I hit my high beams and point my car at the front of the bar. I simply say no. He screams at me to @@@@ing put in the high beams he needs to talk to the lady. I say no. He says he can't leave until he talks to her, so I said to get out I'll cancel the ride and go get her. He says he has very little money and he can't call another Uber. I said well this ones leaving. He slams my door shut and says F you and I need to go to 7-11 on my way home. I said add it or I'm not going, I don't always do this but I'm about to throat punch this dude.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------
I love the part on the Uber notice that states - "It is important to respect all users at all times" They have already determined that you are guilty. 
I do not drive the drunk shift for this reason. You are lucky that he did not get physical with you. 
I would have left the first time he got out of the car and went to the bar door. 
Do I care that he has no money -- NO
You cannot argue, reason or talk to a drunk person. Their thinking is too fragmented and drifts in and out of aggressive thinking and behavior.
No one has the right to call you names or become abusive, especially in your own car. 
You gave him more respect then he deserved. Your safety is the most important issue here. You put yourself in serious danger.
As a female , you cannot wait until the situation gets really bad and then order him out of the car. I will get very aggressive at that point. 
Your best opportunity was when he got out of the car at the bar. Leave and you do not have to explain or be nice about it. 
If you are going to drive that time of the night -- take care of yourself.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Passenger explodes and goes crazy multiple times, you are quiet and then he takes the time to report you. Doesn't sound right.


You have not been in this business long enough. I have. It happens. Ask me how I know this.



Invisible said:


> pax is probably used to claiming discrimination when someone does something he doesn't like.


This type of character is referred to as a "professional claimant". You run across similar in the insurance business. In fact, more than a few professional claimants in the insurance business are these handicapped people who are trying to collect what they imagine that the world owes them.



KK2929 said:


> You cannot argue, reason or talk to a drunk person.


This is correct. You can not talk to alcohol or drugs. You are wasting your time.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You have not been in this business long enough. I have. It happens. Ask me how I know this.


K


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The problem is far less often what the law reads and far too often how it is applied.
> 
> The real rub here is that no one would believe Original Poster. Everyone would believe the customer. Problem number two is that people feel that no matter what the customer does, it would not justify any action by Original Poster. The customer always gets a pass.
> 
> ...


Not trying or pretending to be an expert & maybe i should've worded it differently. From what i read, it sounds like you had ample opportunities to cancel this ride. Specifically from the beginning when he/she went back into the bar. Unless you had already started the ride, i stand by "you should've cancelled". Way to many red flags.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Next time, cancel it a the first red flag, then immediately message uber that there was a passenger that tried to assault you physically and you canceled due to safety concerns. Please be advised to message Uber asap, before pax sends the message. Uber mostly sides with whoever message them first. Good luck.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted38 said:


> Well, as if this weekend didn't already suck due to lack of fares, my last passenger was to a bar that is literally in my old neighborhood that I grew up in, and my mom still lives in. ( reference) so I pull up and the bar was and had been closed, and everyone I see in there is drinking, and cleaning. Then just 10 seconds before 3 mins (damn it) this drunk dude pops out with 2 .. 1/2 crutches. I can see he's drunk, but not in a puke way. He gets to my car and insists to get in the front and I didn't want him there, there is actually more room for him in the back. But he won't hear of it.
> 
> He gets in and starts mumbling crazy crap. Something to do with one of the ladies in the bar. He TELLS me he's going back in and DO NOT LEAVE! He's pounding on the glass door and they are ignoring him, and I don't blame them. He gets back in my car and jumps out again and screams DO NOT LEAVE. So you can tell people leave his crazy ass. Then he gets back in my car and demands that I hit my high beams and point my car at the front of the bar. I simply say no. He screams at me to @@@@ing put in the high beams he needs to talk to the lady. I say no. He says he can't leave until he talks to her, so I said to get out I'll cancel the ride and go get her. He says he has very little money and he can't call another Uber. I said well this ones leaving. He slams my door shut and says F you and I need to go to 7-11 on my way home. I said add it or I'm not going, I don't always do this but I'm about to throat punch this dude.
> 
> ...


You should have Left
With his crutches !


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> You are wrong. Who tells you who NOT to pick up? If you think Uber or Lyft decides this. Well good luck to you. Gonna wait for another deactivated driver complaint out here. Nothing else is new here.


I'm NOT WRONG. He was already a passenger before he started jumping out. It's easy to sit and Monday morning quarter back.



Another Uber Driver said:


> The problem is far less often what the law reads and far too often how it is applied.
> 
> The real rub here is that no one would believe Original Poster. Everyone would believe the customer. Problem number two is that people feel that no matter what the customer does, it would not justify any action by Original Poster. The customer always gets a pass.
> 
> ...


Finally someone that's GETS it. Thank you.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Dude, you let the person who is handicap leave your car that took some time. I would not allow that. 

You pressed GO to early!

Your missing the point! Not me. Never had a complaint yet. But have drove off many times on them.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Dude, you let the person who is handicap leave your car that took some time. I would not allow that.
> 
> You pressed GO to early!
> 
> Your missing the point! Not me. Never had a complaint yet. But have drove off many times on them.


I didn't press GO! Early. He was in my car for about 5 mins before he showed his crazy. Buy then I had slide the bar to see his destination. Please stop
Commenting. I was only venting to normal, rational people. I don't want anymore conversation about this. He got his today, and I am good with how things turned out. So no more commentary from the peanut gallery. Not needed or wanted.



Alexxx_Uber said:


> Next time, cancel it a the first red flag, then immediately message uber that there was a passenger that tried to assault you physically and you canceled due to safety concerns. Please be advised to message Uber asap, before pax sends the message. Uber mostly sides with whoever message them first. Good luck.


I did message them before he did. I knew he was going too. So I talked to 3 support teams before he called.



tohunt4me said:


> You should have Left
> With his crutches !


Naw... I was just looking to get out of this situation as soon as I could.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bad behavior knows no disability.

I’ll let others speak for their own preferences but most people do not like to be called “handicapped”.

Has anyone ever watched Curb Your Enthusiasm? Larry David made sure to write all characters with disabilities as incurably rude, probably because no one else ever will.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Disgusted38 said:


> Well, as if this weekend didn't already suck due to lack of fares, my last passenger was to a bar that is literally in my old neighborhood that I grew up in, and my mom still lives in. ( reference) so I pull up and the bar was and had been closed, and everyone I see in there is drinking, and cleaning. Then just 10 seconds before 3 mins (damn it) this drunk dude pops out with 2 .. 1/2 crutches. I can see he's drunk, but not in a puke way. He gets to my car and insists to get in the front and I didn't want him there, there is actually more room for him in the back. But he won't hear of it.
> 
> He gets in and starts mumbling crazy crap. Something to do with one of the ladies in the bar. He TELLS me he's going back in and DO NOT LEAVE! He's pounding on the glass door and they are ignoring him, and I don't blame them. He gets back in my car and jumps out again and screams DO NOT LEAVE. So you can tell people leave his crazy ass. Then he gets back in my car and demands that I hit my high beams and point my car at the front of the bar. I simply say no. He screams at me to @@@@ing put in the high beams he needs to talk to the lady. I say no. He says he can't leave until he talks to her, so I said to get out I'll cancel the ride and go get her. He says he has very little money and he can't call another Uber. I said well this ones leaving. He slams my door shut and says F you and I need to go to 7-11 on my way home. I said add it or I'm not going, I don't always do this but I'm about to throat punch this dude.
> 
> ...


Did you just change your avatar pic
Is that your moms picture?
Can I come over to play?


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Bad behavior knows no disability.
> 
> I'll let others speak for their own preferences but most people do not like to be called "handicapped".


He called hisself handicapped several times.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Disgusted38 said:


> He called hisself handicapped several times.


That is totally fine. I am saying that many people find it to be a bit of an outdated term. He and you can use whatever terms you like.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I'll let others speak for their own preferences but most people do not like to be called "handicapped".


I think the preferred terminology is "differently-abled" ... or is it "crippled"? I can't remember.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> I think the preferred terminology is "differently-abled" ... or is it "crippled"? I can't remember.


Yeah, go ahead and use those on the next "differently-abled" person you run into and make sure to post here about how it goes.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Did you just change your avatar pic
> Is that your moms picture?
> Can I come over to play?


On it..


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> On it..
> View attachment 397987


I always liked the Pixies. 
Well Fairies too (female ones)
Hell I've even wanted to hit a Hobbit !
When you get old your standards
seem to go way down....


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

DiceyDan said:


> This scenario expemplifies how this gig is not worth doing. I don't know who is worse, the company or the pax? There is no reason, ever, you should have to put up with this $hit in your own car. Uber has made this the new norm for pax behavior and it's disgusting.


That would some up why most drivers quit. A handful by hook or by crook miraculously make it work. I hope they don't all hate it too


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Disgusted38 said:


> Well, as if this weekend didn't already suck due to lack of fares, my last passenger was to a bar that is literally in my old neighborhood that I grew up in, and my mom still lives in. ( reference) so I pull up and the bar was and had been closed, and everyone I see in there is drinking, and cleaning. Then just 10 seconds before 3 mins (damn it) this drunk dude pops out with 2 .. 1/2 crutches. I can see he's drunk, but not in a puke way. He gets to my car and insists to get in the front and I didn't want him there, there is actually more room for him in the back. But he won't hear of it.
> 
> He gets in and starts mumbling crazy crap. Something to do with one of the ladies in the bar. He TELLS me he's going back in and DO NOT LEAVE! He's pounding on the glass door and they are ignoring him, and I don't blame them. He gets back in my car and jumps out again and screams DO NOT LEAVE. So you can tell people leave his crazy ass. Then he gets back in my car and demands that I hit my high beams and point my car at the front of the bar. I simply say no. He screams at me to @@@@ing put in the high beams he needs to talk to the lady. I say no. He says he can't leave until he talks to her, so I said to get out I'll cancel the ride and go get her. He says he has very little money and he can't call another Uber. I said well this ones leaving. He slams my door shut and says F you and I need to go to 7-11 on my way home. I said add it or I'm not going, I don't always do this but I'm about to throat punch this dude.
> 
> ...


Fight fire with Fire. You should've said he pulled his penis out and refused to put it away. He also told you he would 1 Star you if you didn't touch it.

I guarantee you at very least Uber would've banned him from the platform.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Fight fire with Fire. You should've said he pulled his penis out and refused to put it away. He also told you he would 1 Star you if you didn't touch it.
> 
> I guarantee you at very least Uber would've banned him from the platform.


On a related note - whatever happened to that safety feature Uber was touting a couple months back? The one where some highly trained Uber Crime Analyst would listen live to all of our rides and call the police to save us in case of emergency?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Never had a complaint *yet*. But have drove off many times on them.


 (emphasis added)

The operative word is the one emphasised.



waldowainthrop said:


> most people do not like to be called "handicapped".


I never did have too much time for the politically correct crowd.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> On a related note - whatever happened to that safety feature Uber was touting a couple months back? The one where some highly trained Uber Crime Analyst would listen live to all of our rides and call the police to save us in case of emergency?


We both know Uber's full of it. They just wanted something good to tell the negative press.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DrivingUberPax said:


> From what i read, it sounds like you had ample opportunities to cancel this ride. Unless you had already started the ride, i stand by "you should've cancelled". Way to many red flags.


I did not run the trip. Original Poster did.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I never did have too much time for the politically correct crowd.


I'm actually far from politically correct. If I had a disability I would be pretty likely to be intolerant of someone calling me "handicapped". It doesn't bother me much personally but with people throwing the term around I thought I'd let people know that some people don't care and some people think it's derogatory.

Someone is free to call me "cracker" or any other kind of name they can think of but I'll probably think of them differently if they're not joking.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Fight fire with Fire. You should've said he pulled his penis out and refused to put it away. He also told you he would 1 Star you if you didn't touch it.
> 
> I guarantee you at very least Uber would've banned him from the platform.


They wouldn't have banned him; they just wouldn't have paired her with him again.

Please don't encourage lying. We don't want to be like Uber and some pax.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I'm actually far from politically correct. If I had a disability I would be pretty likely to be intolerant of someone calling me "handicapped". It doesn't bother me much personally but with people throwing the term around I thought I'd let people know that some people don't care and some people think it's derogatory.
> 
> Someone is free to call me "cracker" or any other kind of name they can think of but I'll probably think of them differently if they're not joking.


What's wrong with the word handicapped? I've never known this to be a derogatory term. What do you call handicap signs?












Invisible said:


> They wouldn't have banned him; they just wouldn't have paired her with him again.
> 
> Please don't encourage lying. We don't want to be like Uber and some pax.


F that the next pax that lie on me I'm saying they spat on me on the way out of the vehicle.

I don't care that it's unethical to play their lying game. They best buy a bike or stop scamming.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What's wrong with the word handicapped? I've never known this to be a derogatory term. What do you call handicap signs?
> 
> View attachment 398037
> 
> ...


Look up government sources. They never use the term "handicap" anymore. The term is woefully out of date and is not used officially anywhere. Look up resources on accessibility or even legal resources on the Americans With Disabilities Act and you will not find the term any longer.

I am not being PC. These are facts. It's not that no one uses the term anymore, it's that a lot of people in the community find it outmoded and inaccurate.

What do I call the signs? "Accessible parking" or any other variation. People still call them "handicapped parking" because it's an old habit and they used to be called that.

Here are hundreds of words on interpreting the ADA for parking and they managed to not need to say "handicap": https://adata.org/factsheet/parking


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Look up government sources. They never use the term "handicap" anymore. The term is woefully out of date and is not used officially anywhere. Look up resources on accessibility or even legal resources on the Americans With Disabilities Act and you will not find the term any longer.
> 
> I am not being PC. These are facts. It's not that no one uses the term anymore, it's that a lot of people in the community find it outmoded and inaccurate.


But being called disabled is much worse. A disabled person is someone that isn't able to do by very definition.

A handicapped persons is someone with limited capability.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> But being called disabled is much worse. A disabled person is someone that isn't able to do by very definition.
> 
> A handicapped persons is someone with limited capability.


Debate that with someone who has a disability or health concern that is protected under the ADA which literally has "disability" in its title for good reason. I am talking about the legal and linguistic history of the term, not the logic behind it or what sounds more offensive or problematic. When people say "handicapped" some people will seriously not care at all and others will view it as belittling or at best outdated. "Disabled" happens to be the default term and has been for a long while, regardless of the problems with the term.

Communities are always changing the use of common terms, even the fundamental ones. "Queer" used to only be derogatory and now it's used lovingly by many queer communities. You can disagree with language but it's always shifting.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Debate that with someone who has a disability or health concern that is protected under the ADA which literally has "disability" in its title for good reason. I am talking about the legal and linguistic history of the term, not the logic behind it or what sounds more offensive or problematic. When people say "handicapped" some people will seriously not care at all and others will view it as belittling or at best outdated. "Disabled" happens to be the default term and has been for a long while, regardless of the problems with the term.
> 
> Communities are always changing the use of common terms, even the fundamental ones. "Queer" used to only be derogatory and now it's used lovingly by many queer communities. You can disagree with language but it's always shifting.


I spent a year in a wheelchair myself and just found it strange that handicap is considered offensive now.

I have no problem calling people whatever they prefer, just think it's strange.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I spent a year in a wheelchair myself and just found it strange that handicap is considered offensive now.
> 
> I have no problem calling people whatever they prefer, just think it's strange.


It is all really strange.

I spent a while researching this stuff because I worked in web design where accessibility and ADA compliance are a big deal. Very different from wheelchair and mobility concerns but same laws and some overlap in communities and language.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriveLV said:


> I think the preferred terminology is "differently-abled" ... or is it "crippled"? I can't remember.


Lame Cripple drunk in his case !


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Lame Cripple drunk in his case !


I always forget (until I see it in this context) that lame has a more traditional meaning besides how I used to use it as a kid in the 80s: "my little sister is so lame" &#128514;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> I always forget (until I see it in this context) that lame has a more traditional meaning besides how I used to use it as a kid in the 80s: "my little sister is so lame" &#128514;


It technically the same context when you think about it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

His MANNERS & ACTIONS are what singles him out !


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It technically the same context when you think about it.


Traditional meaning is more physical than the mental/personality of the more modern reference. But yes, the meanings are adjacent/in the same neighborhood.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Disgusted38 said:


> This is a HORRIBLE response. How dare you say this? You weren't there and this dude was verbally abusive, but I looked at the bigger picture of kicking this handicapped dude out of my car and where he'd have been left he would have been robbed, attacked or worse and I was having no liability in that. What he did to me sucked, and sucked bad, but I'm not being responsible for him getting attacked. Who would have protected me then? Thank you so much for the kindness you're showing me, NOT.


I guess everyone's answer kinda said the same thing as me.
My response was horrible? Then everyone's response was horrible.... listen to the voice of experience.


----------



## meast703 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hopefully you have learned how important it is to avoid rides like this at all costs. You should have never given this person a ride in the first place. Always park if possible with a clear path to gtfo. I also pull up slowly hoping to see the passenger before they see me. If they are not outside waiting I call them immediately just to screen them so I can decide whether or not to pick them up. If they don't answer I cancel. Not sure if there is enough demand for rs in your area to be able to do this but in my area there's always another ride available so screening riders is a must for me. While getting a complaint must suck it could have been even worse since based on your story you were clearly dealing with a pos.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> But being called disabled is much worse. A disabled person is someone that isn't able to do by very definition.


I am a disabled veteran. I am not handicapped. My disability is not obvious and I am able to function normally.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Disgusted38 said:


> ...Then he gets back in my car.....


That is where you lost me.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I did not run the trip. Original Poster did.


I wasn't sure if i responded to the right person or not. My bad.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I spent a year in a wheelchair myself and just found it strange that handicap is considered offensive now.
> 
> I have no problem calling people whatever they prefer, just think it's strange.


Me too. Its always been handicapped and there is nothing offensive about it unless you are making fun about someone.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> That is where you lost me.


You had to be there. Don't judge.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Disgusted38 said:


> You had to be there. Don't judge.


No, sorry, we have to "judge". We have to continuously judge the situation we are in. You should have done a better job of judging that situation. You had more than enough reasons to bail on that rider as soon as he got out.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Disgusted38 said:


> But, I will say this... I definitely remember where this man lives.


Do you know how to craft pipe bombs?


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Expect for the moral reasonability,you got just leave him at the 711 for your safety. It's easy to judge after the fact. You should of said sir your gonna treat me w respect or your gonna exit the car. Even call the cops than.

. Just call the cops and say you have an unstable man in your car.

I don't condone lying ,if u can't win b.c your have some legal worry. Call the cops and say the man is unstable but you feel wrong leaving him stranded. If enough people drove off on him,he would tone down that bs.

Stress how you don't feel safe as a women,the guy playing the handicap card.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tc49821 said:


> Just call the cops and say you have an unstable man in your car.


The police might have provided a way out from this. If the police respond, they file a report. If the customer was being abusive, usually they note that. The police should give a card that has the case number or report number on it.

The one thing that Original Poster might have to do, and, in fact, might have done, would be to evaluate the economics. Do you wait for the police and get this churl out of your vehicle, or does it make more economic sense just to haul him where he wants to go, get him out then give your car a virtual "fumigation". The time invested in either course of action determines the choice. This does assume that the obnoxo does not trash your car or assault you physically.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

The safety issue got over ride your moral or afraid of being reported to uber. Simple leave the guy at 711,report to uber how the person is mentally unstable and your afraid for your safety,thats why you did that.. That's why u left him there,just take the risk nothing happens.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

tc49821 said:


> The safety issue got over ride your moral or afraid of being reported to uber. Simple leave the guy at 711,report to uber how the person is mentally unstable and your afraid for your safety,thats why you did that.. That's why u left him there,just take the risk nothing happens.


Its just not that easy. There are laws and i was in a no win situation. Its over, I'm past it and on to all the many other people that will pass my way... good and bad.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Disgusted38 said:


> ... He slams my door shut and says F you and I need to go to 7-11 on my way home. I said add it or I'm not going, *I don't always do this but I throat punch this dude.*
> 
> I'm purposely keeping my conversation to a minimum bc he's looking to fight. I'm only continuing this trip bc in his condition he'd be robbed or hurt near this club, and it's a 3 min ride. So I pull up to 7-11 and he calls me a dumb B-h, this isn't the right 7-11. I don't say a word, bc it was and the address is on my phone mounted where he can read it. He just sits there.. I finally say it's this one or no 7-11. He's mumbling crap, and gets out and screams DO NOT LEAVE ME. He goes into 7-11 and it's like he's shopping at Walmart he's grabbing so much shit. (but he's got no money) he's apparently @@@@@ing bad about me in 7-11, bc a guy from a car next to me comes out and tells me. Then says, for a handicapped dude "he's a dick!" I smiled. The dude finally gets back in my car and says why do you hate handicap people, he's in constant pain, he's got 32 surgeries under his belt, blah.. blah.. blah... I say nothing. He's calling me all kinds of names and I'm still keeping quiet. We pull into his driveway and as he's getting out, he says you're a C-t and B--h and I'm rating you badly with everything I can. I said you do what you want. He stood by my car and did just that. He gave me a 1, and any service issue he could click on he did!!
> 
> ...


_Fixed that for ya... :winking: _


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Disgusted38 said:


> Well, as if this weekend didn't already suck due to lack of fares, my last passenger was to a bar that is literally in my old neighborhood that I grew up in, and my mom still lives in. ( reference) so I pull up and the bar was and had been closed, and everyone I see in there is drinking, and cleaning. Then just 10 seconds before 3 mins (damn it) this drunk dude pops out with 2 .. 1/2 crutches. I can see he's drunk, but not in a puke way. He gets to my car and insists to get in the front and I didn't want him there, there is actually more room for him in the back. But he won't hear of it.
> 
> He gets in and starts mumbling crazy crap. Something to do with one of the ladies in the bar. He TELLS me he's going back in and DO NOT LEAVE! He's pounding on the glass door and they are ignoring him, and I don't blame them. He gets back in my car and jumps out again and screams DO NOT LEAVE. So you can tell people leave his crazy ass. Then he gets back in my car and demands that I hit my high beams and point my car at the front of the bar. I simply say no. He screams at me to @@@@ing put in the high beams he needs to talk to the lady. I say no. He says he can't leave until he talks to her, so I said to get out I'll cancel the ride and go get her. He says he has very little money and he can't call another Uber. I said well this ones leaving. He slams my door shut and says F you and I need to go to 7-11 on my way home. I said add it or I'm not going, I don't always do this but I'm about to throat punch this dude.
> 
> ...


At the first sign of attitude or disrespect you receive from a passenger don't continue the ride no matter how slow of a week it is there will always be better and more profitable days to drive in.

Uber outsources technical support from countries like India and they're probably given just script and a few guidelines on what type of canned answers give to any driver requesting support. You will never get far talking to support. They're even so incompetent that one time they deactivated my account on suspicion of me forging the yearly vehicle inspection when I clearly had gone to the mechanic and given a pass on all tests.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Passenger explodes and goes crazy multiple times, you are quiet and then he takes the time to report you.
> 
> Doesn't sound right.


Next time a dashcam. I am getting one .


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

Disgusted38 said:


> Well, as if this weekend didn't already suck due to lack of fares, my last passenger was to a bar that is literally in my old neighborhood that I grew up in, and my mom still lives in. ( reference) so I pull up and the bar was and had been closed, and everyone I see in there is drinking, and cleaning. Then just 10 seconds before 3 mins (damn it) this drunk dude pops out with 2 .. 1/2 crutches. I can see he's drunk, but not in a puke way. He gets to my car and insists to get in the front and I didn't want him there, there is actually more room for him in the back. But he won't hear of it.
> 
> He gets in and starts mumbling crazy crap. Something to do with one of the ladies in the bar. He TELLS me he's going back in and DO NOT LEAVE! He's pounding on the glass door and they are ignoring him, and I don't blame them. He gets back in my car and jumps out again and screams DO NOT LEAVE. So you can tell people leave his crazy ass. Then he gets back in my car and demands that I hit my high beams and point my car at the front of the bar. I simply say no. He screams at me to @@@@ing put in the high beams he needs to talk to the lady. I say no. He says he can't leave until he talks to her, so I said to get out I'll cancel the ride and go get her. He says he has very little money and he can't call another Uber. I said well this ones leaving. He slams my door shut and says F you and I need to go to 7-11 on my way home. I said add it or I'm not going, I don't always do this but I'm about to throat punch this dude.
> 
> ...


I always wait until I'm in gear and starting to move before starting the ride. Any issues, no ride, no rating. If you fear for your safety, just leave and call Uber right away. Did you think he was going to get violent? Try to rape you? Turn on the tears when you call. Uber will hopefully leave you alone.


----------

